# Bumblefoot



## psan36 (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes for bumble foot to subside?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

It can take awhile. Make sure u get it all out. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try feeding flax seed. The omega fatty acids help the skin to heal. Feeding fish also helps with increasing the fatty acid content in their diet.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting EV. Mine love fish! Glad to hear its good for them


----------

